# were you an outcast in school?



## booored (Jun 19, 2011)

or were you a wallflower who was just ignored but not hated.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd say wallflower. People liked me once they read my writing or occasionally talked to me. There was this one girl who was an exception. For some odd reason she wanted to fight me. :con


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

A mixture of both I think. To 90% of people I was just that quiet girl I think...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't even take the senior picture in high school or show up to the graduation, it's like I never attended the school, I had a few close friends back then, now I don't have any, junior high were the best years for me, then elementary and then high school


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, I was always an outcast. Most of the brown-skin kids in LA were Hispanic. I was the only Native American a lot of kids had ever seen, and the only one in a lot of schools I was shuffled around too. I didn't know much Spanish at all. Being clumsy, poor, and living in a broken home with alcoholic, feuding parents and mean stepparents, didn't help my functionality either. In high school I had moved to Kansas and got pregnant. It was mostly Indians there, and I acted too much like a white girl for them. And I was a reject because I was pregnant. So in my sophomore year I tried to start over in a mostly colored school. Lol, I never did fit-in anywhere. I didn't make it through my sophomore year. 
I got a diploma through a correspondence school when I was 25.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A bit of both. I was more of an outcast in grade nine. After that, they split us into streams and I never had any of the mean 'bad' kids in my classes anymore. Then I was pretty much invisible, which I preferred.

Amazingly, I managed to get through all of high school without ever having to take a class with my elementary school/middle school bully. I'd have been a huge outcast if she'd been in my classes.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

More of a wallflower. People ignored me completely for the most part but I don't think they thought less of me since they were nice to me during forced interactions (such as group projects.) Some of them might have been open to becoming friends with me but that ended once they realized I wasn't like everyone else.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Walflower I would say more so


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

A bit of both, I think.


----------



## rhubarb (Dec 16, 2011)

I wasn't really an outcast although I went through a typical "Nobody understands me!" teenager phase but I still had tons of friends in high school and my first year in college. After I transferred to a new school, I have felt like a complete outcast even though I try to do everything right.


----------



## definenormal (Dec 14, 2011)

Very much so. 
I had very few friends in both primary and secondary school, not much has changed now that I'm at uni either. 
Butttt I get pretty good grades and I think having few friends contributes.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

What is an outcast? I'm not sure. I had no friends in school ever and I just went day after day barely noticed by anyone.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah I was a bit of an outcast. I had people I'd talk to and some friends in high school, but for the most part I rarely talked in the majority of my classes. I was known as the "quiet girl" and people probably thought I was weird for not being talkative like everyone else.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm an outcast and everyone obviously hate me.
All this because of I'm the only one loner in this school and it makes everyone think that I'm totally weirdo.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yep. I was often made fun of and had a reputation as the school's resident "psycho/weirdo", which wasn't helped by all the ridiculous rumors spread about me.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Neutral wallflower. Still didn't stop me getting negative attention by bullies, but that's all in the past now.


----------



## redmanau (Dec 18, 2011)

Hm i think i was a wallflower, but in my mind at the time, I was an outcast.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

AlreadyOver said:


> I'm an outcast and everyone obviously hate me.
> All this because of I'm the only one loner in this school and it makes everyone think that I'm totally weirdo.


Same for me, how is it that there can only be just one loner in the entire school?


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bit of both yep. I just started college and I feel that same vibe.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I was an extreme outcast.

Though I can take some comfort in the fact that I wasn't the ultimate weirdo. This one odd guy, who I always assumed to be mildly retarded, ended up killing our principal.

Upside: I look relatively normal compared to a nut job who guns downs a principal two years after graduation. From wikipedia:



> Associate principal Dale Breitlow was shot and killed in the school on December 1, 1993. McDowell shot the principal three times with a .44-caliber Taurus revolver in a second-floor hallway by the math department. McDowell was found guilty of the murder and sane at the time of the shooting.[2][3][4] His life sentence was upheld by the state Court of Appeals in April 1997.[5]


----------

